

Start-Ups Good At Y Combinator Demo Day, But Is Price Right? - rsuttongee
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2012/03/28/start-ups-good-at-y-combinator-demo-day-but-is-price-right/

======
gruseom
_Start-ups being less pressed for cash [...] has made seeding YC start-ups
more competitive, and [...] less attractive._

Hey! A real-world "nobody goes there anymore it's too crowded".

